# Preperations for 1st Atlantic Crossing



## kananumpua (Jan 2, 2006)

First off, sorry for the length of this post. I'm just trying to make sure that all the pertinent information is here so that you can make worthwhile recommendations.

*Trip Background/Motivation:*
My brother joined the ARMY after college and has just finished all of his training. Well... now he is going to airborne school, so he will be done in 3 weeks. Afterwards, he will be stationed near Nurnberg Germany. I am graduating from college on May 9th and, after discussing with my parents and bosses from summer internships, have decided to do some traveling and visit my brother in Germany. Instead of flying, I thought it would be a great idea to take on another life goal. Sail across the Atlantic. Since I don't know any sailors at this level, I hit to the web searching for crew positions (too many crew sites). Through crewseekers.net, I was able to lock in a ride on a Beneteau 473 (please feel free express your concerns regarding Bene's).

*The Boat:* Beneteau 473

*Owner:* British businessman living in St. Maarten with RYA Yachtmaster Offshore and 20 years of experience. He will not be along for the first leg due to business, but will join back up in the Azores.

*Skipper:* Young South African guy with RYA Yachtmaster Offshore cert. He is also the full time captain of the boat. Crossing experience.

*Mate:* Another South African Guy with RYA Yachtmaster Offshore cert. who also has crossing experience.

*Other Crew:* Yet to be determined

*Me:* Minimal experience

I have been around boats and water my whole life. Up until about 5 years ago it had all been on been around the intercoastal, Chesapeake and lakes on motorboats. I made the transition after buying my first sailboat. It was a deal that I couldn't pass up. Since then I have been:

-Race crew on various keelboats (20-30ft) on Lake Norman, NC for 4 years 
-Race crew on Beneteau First 36.7 on NC coast for 1 summer 
-Race crew on Merit 25 for 60nm night race on NC coast (placed 2nd while smallest boat by 10ft)
-Owned a 1975 Helms 25 for last couple years 
-Owned an 1976 San Juan 21 last summer while I was living in Savannah, GA to sail off Tybee Island and Hilton Head Island 
-Worked on 100ft party barge for 4 years as deckhand then mate.
-(2) 10 day charters on an Irwin 68 (I think) in the BVI's.
-NAUI open water, NITROX and Rescue Diver certified.

I have probably logged more armchair sailing hours than actual sailing hours. I try to read and learn as much as possible. Its a huge distraction from my studies and work as it is all I think about.

I am young (22 y/o) and physically fit as I run, mtn. bike, swim and etc. pretty regularly. I am also a US citizen w/ US passport (might come into play with visa and permit suggestions)

*The Route:*
Depart from St. Maarten -> Horta, Azores Portugal -> Gibralter -> Palma De Mallorca Spain.

I fly down the morning after graduation (May 10th) to meet the boat in St. Maarten

From my blog (just started it)
I'm Heading East!









*Gear:*
While the boat has all the safety kit necessary for an Atlantic crossing, I am trying to make sure I have all the essential personal gear. This is where I need the most help. I have searched the SailNet and other site forums, in addition to researchin several sites, blogs and etc.. This is the resulting list I have come up with along with some of the associated prices. You can disregard the "W/ Eric in Germany" section as this is subject to change (he may be deployed straight to Afghanistan in 3 weeks).










*Concerns regarding gear:*
Keep in mind that this trip is on a VERY tight budget. I was hoping to keep this whole trip under $5,000 so I need to do some trimming. If necessary I can cut out Europe exploration and just hang out in Germany with my brother. My main focus is getting across the pond, I can make due once I get across. While I don't want to sacrifice safety, I still don't want to spend frivolously. So....

What am I missing?
What can be deleted?
Gill foulies (_I have heard both bad and good things, any other input or other gear suggestions_)
Have you used SPOT for a Transit? How did it work? (_The reason I am considering this is purely out of concern for my poor mother. She will be a basket case with me in the middle of the Atlantic and my brother in Germany. I think it would help alleviate some of her concerns if she could at least see a new way point each day. However, the SPOT's coverage looks spotty in the mid Atlantic._)
I believe the boat has a Sat phone but I figured I would check into it anyhow. I will confirm with the owner.
Inexpensive handheld GPS suggestions (_I really just want something to read lat/lon and speeds_)
PLB options

McMurdo Fast Find
ACR AquaFix (_I wasn't sure if these require an external GPS unit_)
ACR ResQFix
ACR Mini EPIRB

In-port costs/fees (_I plan on being very cheap and stingy on shore_)
I guess I'm hoping you guys/girls will tear through my list and let me know whats good and whats not.

Any and all advice (and bashing) is appreciated!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

What a damn fine example of a good OPENING POST. 

You're spending $600 on hats??? What kind of hats are they??? Gold plated??? 

Get a Garmin GPS76 or 72 for the GPS. Usually about $100 for the unit nowadays. 

A SPOT messenger is a great device for what it is designed for... don't rely on it in an emergency. I'd go with the AquaFix PLB model #200, which has an integrated GPS. About $500 IIRC.

You might want to get two sets of foulies... one heavy off-shore grade, and a lighter coastal weight for warmer waters.


----------



## EpicAdventure (May 18, 2006)

It's great to read a post of someone that has actually thought things out before posting!!

Sounds like a really fun trip. Looks pretty doable on your budget.

I, unfortunately, don't have any relevant experience to give advice. I'll just have to armchair sail your voyage. 

Have fun and keep us posted how it goes.


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

Let me be the, uh, third to commend you on having a clue as to what you're getting into before posting on SailNet  I will definitely be following along on your blog.

So, I see you're relying on your magic plastic money making machine to get you a flight home. Have you looked for crew openings on the way home instead? Seems to me you've planned a potentially rough upwind sail, and deserve a good trade wind cruise home!

SD, I think the hat covers everything under it (both literally and figuratively, hahah).


----------



## Mimsy (Mar 22, 2009)

No advice to offer but warm wishes for a great crossing. It looks like you are thinking things through and PLANNING well. Please keep us updated on your progress!


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Just out of curiosity what the heck are you going to school for? I ask, because of the thoroughness of your post.......i2f...oh yeah BEST WISHES in having a great time!


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Two things your PFDs have with them beyond the ACR strobe... a Mirror and Whistle ($5 max). Since they can tuck into a PFD - if in the event you are forced to abandon boat - both (mirror esp) would be advisable in case batteries wear out of the strobe, it malfunctions etc...I carry both on mine for the same reasons. 

Best wishes on a fun journey...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

One other point, buy some good retro-reflective adhesive tape and add a strip of it about 2" wide to the wrists or forearms of your foul weather gear and add strips of it to your PFD if it doesn't already have it. It makes spotting you at night much simpler.


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Kananumpua, this is shaping up to be a trip of a lifetime! Kudos to you for thinking out of the box and "stepping off the curb", big time! You are absolutely correct in realizing that this is going to be an expensive summer. I'm not sure of the pricing for individual items on your spreadsheet, but I think you have the basics covered.ffice

What I did not see was a PFD and tether. These can be pretty spendy, but I would not scrimp as these will save your life much more than the SPOT. With only three crewmembers, you will be standing watches alone so a transponder won't help much. What did work for me when I raced to Hawaii was promising my wife that I would never not be clipped in while topside. My skipper also promised her that I would always stay clipped in. Perhaps you could do the same. Spinlok makes a premier PFD but it is around $400. I used an Eastern Aero Marine one with a built in harness. I added a crotch strap, strobe and a better whistle. You can augment it with pocket flares, but you will be donating them to the boat when you are done (for obvious reasons). If you still want an electronic device for MOB, you may want to invest instead in a good handheld radio so you can talk to the guys on the boat when they are looking for you (you will see them before they see you, guaranteed).

<ORemember, it is only safety equipment if you wear it - If it's down in the cabin, it's camping gear

A pocket GPS is fine (and could come in handy in Europe). But you will probably want to copy down coordinates on paper as they are notorious for chewing up batteries. Rather than renting a SAT phone yourself, inquire what they will have on the boat. Chances are they will have an SSB with a A-D converter/modem. That will enable you to send and receive email (ask them if they have a "sailmail" account) and the connection is often times better (personal experience).

<OFoulie's - You need to find Giu, a Portagee who visits this site for clothing tips. You are south enough that it shouldn't be that cold so you may not need the sea boots but rather some sneaker type boatshoes. I was quite comfortable with a pair of mesh type shoes from West Marine. Likewise, you probably don't need the most expensive foulies - a lighter pair might be better. You can augment them with polar fleece sweat type pants and a pull-over. Capline long johns will be helpful as you get further north.

<ODon't forget shorts and SPF rated long shirts - you will be in the tropics after all! You will need extra batteries and memory cards for the camera. If you're buying binoculars do so for the European portion of the trip - again, the boat should have a much, much better pair on board. A watch with an alarm is good. Make sure your headlamp has a red cover (and can be "dimmed" if possible) I also got by quite nicely with a little mag lite on a lanyard that also had a red lens.

<OThere is probably tons more that I can bore you with later. Ask questions, dialog, this will become one interesting thread!

*<O*This will be you in six months!


----------



## kananumpua (Jan 2, 2006)

To all, thanks for the kind words and wishes thus far!

SD:
Nothing but the best for this noggin. My head requires the best protection 14K gold. But yeah... Adam was right, I hadn't picked out every article of clothing yet so I just allocated some funds for that section.

As for the clothing section I'm thinking several UnderArmor type shirts that will wick away the perspiration, with layers on top of that to meet the weather at hand. I'm wondering how few shirts/shorts/pants/undies/etc. I can get away with on a sail of this length. While I don't want to stink out everyone, I also don't want to overpack. For this reason, and b/c of $$$, I will probably only be brining the Gill Key West Jact and Gill Keelboat Racer Trousers. Can anyone suggest anything better for similar prices. (note: I get a 20% disc. from this site through the schools sailing club)

As for the SPOT device. I was planning on just using it for tracking and relying on a PLB type device for emergencies. One concern about the tracking though is their coverage. What do you guys think about that stretch in the mid Atlantic?

Lastly, I think I now understand the difference between the ACR AquaFix I and the ACR AquaFix I/O (only the I/O has internal GPS). Now, what the difference between the AquaFix I/O and the ACR ResQFix? They are about the same price and seem to have the same features.

Epic:
This trip scares the poop out of me so I have been trying to make sure that I have everything covered. I know I will forget something, but trying to minize the "oopsies".

Adam:
I have left that for the "magic plastic money making machine" b/c I don't really know when I will be ready to leave. Hell, I barely know when I am going to arrive (hahaha). Since I will only know my departure date a week or so in advance I figured the plastic would probably ok. I also figured I should get one of those little devils for emergencies considering I don't have one. Actually, I have never had a credit card. They are trouble. But for this, I think it could prove useful.

i2f:
Studying Mechanical Engineering. The grammatical errors are probably a dead give away. Yes, I fall into that stereotype.

Jody:
Ah, good call. I was planning on bring both but only putting the whistle on the vest and leaving the mirror in my bag. A mirror in the vest could (hopefully not) prove invaluable. Thanks!!!

SD (2):
Good call. I'm thinking some of that SOLAS type tape. I wonder if you can buy it by the roll? Thanks.


----------



## BermudaHorst (Sep 18, 2007)

Good work, and I recommend doing A LOT of research, if only to make sure you understand what it will be like. My advice is that its colder at night than you might expect so I take wool socks, a good fleece and a goretex watch cap (I hate being cold!). Take some Desitin cream for the almost inevitable 'rail rash'. Figure out if you're likely to get sea sick (I suffer from it) and what antidotes work for you (Stergeron for me, but its not 100%). You might also ask the skipper about the watch schedule, the worst I've had was 3 hours on, 3 hours standby (sleep in kit) and 3 hours off which for a gentleman of my years was crushing.


----------



## quidam1947 (Mar 5, 2009)

This may seem lame but... when we cruise I pack an _extra set _of clothes, a set of sheets, and a towel or two in a water-tight vacuum seal bag -- it doesn't take up much space. And when everyone else is suffering from wet bunks/clothes or just can't stand the thought of using that rank towel one more time, I'm sitting pretty (I don't share ).

I have the type that you attach to a shop vac as well as the kind you roll-up to squeeze-out the excess. I use them for all sorts of storage needs onboard.

Oh and... I'm so jealous. I can't wait till we go.


----------



## kananumpua (Jan 2, 2006)

GeorgeB:
Yeah, I definitely feel like I am "stepping off the curb". While all of my friends and classmates have been looking for jobs over the last 3 months, I've been sitting here looking for boat rides. I still think I got the better deal.

The all important tether. Very good spot. The boat has tethers on board. I probably should have posted this in the original post.

As for having the gear on your person all the time. I'm starting to think that I am going to be like Inspector Gadget while on board. If the ones they have on board don't have the crotch strap, should I purchase one before shoving off? Does the crotch strap have a significant advantage? I know that when diving a wing, I prefer a crotch strap. I'm thinking it has the same advantages.

I will ask about the SSB communications capabilities. That sure would save me alot of money.

SPF long sleeve shirts. I was afraid someone would suggest them. They are pricey. But, hate being burned and don't want cancer on down the road.

Lastly, the picture. Unfortunately I'm not sure I'll ever be able to grow a sweet mustache like that. I'm 22 and all I can grow is a dirty stache and a half assed beard. It's quite pathetic really (hahaha).

Bermuda:
Desitin or something similar is something I did not have down. I'm sure the first week I will be quite sore, as I will be using muscles that I never use.

Again. THANKS for all the input!!!


----------



## hphoen (Apr 3, 2003)

Just a thought...

The Bermuda-Azores High pressure area tends to produce headwinds on the route you're planning. Take a look at the Pilot Chart for May, below. You might want to consider heading around the north side of the High. Longer, but better winds.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Don't take too much stuff. You don't need a GPS for the trip (might be fun but you don't need it).

If the boat runs single watches and you fall overboard the best thing you can have is a PLB. The boat is not likely to find you.

Don't be a Christmas tree with all kinds of stuff on you -- the owner will be unhappy about dings in the woodwork as you go on and come off watch.

The biggest problem with SPOT is that when (yes when) you get a gap in coverage your family will worry about you more because they expect to have updates. Not so good. Skip it.

As you get East it will be colder, especially at night. The long underwear and heavy foulies are the way to go. I have some Gill Ocean gear that includes a jumper that I can use as either light foulies or as an intermediate layer. The jumper and outer jacket works great in warm weather and long underwear/jumper/sweater/bibs/jacket works in really cold times.

Home Depot or similar has cotton gloves dipped in plastic that do well in bad weather. Ski gloves are good also. Remember - most of the time offshore you are just sitting under the dodger on watch being still; you'll want to stay warm. Fleece socks are outstanding.

Don't let anyone kid you about Spring in May - it will be cold - have boots. Cheap ones will be fine. Warmth can come from socks - dry from the boots.

At sea most people wear the same clothes over and over. You won't need so much stuff. At the point when you smell yourself (or worse, wake yourself up from smelling bad) there is a problem. Baby wipes are the answer. When you come off watch strip down and wipe yourself off, even if you are putting on the same clothes. It makes a big difference. Don't be shy. Just do it.

Sturgeron is the go-to stuff for sea-sickness. I haven't ever needed it, but I have had crew that got sick and it is really bad. You can't get it in the US, but as soon as you get to StM you can get it over the counter.

Some people get badly constipated. A couple of suppositories of Preparation H may help. Check the med kit for oral laxatives before you head out. The boat should have them.

Can you cook? Someone has to (most boats rotate) and well-fed crew is happy crew. Goulash, ragu, curries, and such are often very popular.

Learn some knots. I've had a number of crew that couldn't tie a knot quickly enough to avoid a problem. You don't need to be an expert. Bowline, clove-hitch, figure-8, and square/reef knot will do. Once you can tie those in the dark add a rolling hitch and a sheepshank. There are lots of other knots but those six knots and hitches are the ones that you may need in a hurry.

Holler if there is anything you are unclear about. Happy to help.

Crossing an ocean is a life-changing experience that will make you a better and happier person for the rest of your life. Go do it. Sail fast.


----------



## nmccubbin (Feb 27, 2000)

I would forget the Sat phone. Poor ratio Usefulnesss to $$$$
Real cost can skyrocket, if people chat.
If the boat has HAM or SSB, then winlink.org is a great way to handle reports to mum, at trivial cost.
Light foulies are sufficient for your crossing. I would not buy two sets. You can probably wear shorts all the way. 
A good way to save is to get a good, longish heav duty rain jacket from a climbin store. (Eastern Mountain sports, Mouontain Equip Coop etc) They are good with shorts and wet legs.
I have been across twice, to Scotland, and never more more than that, despite having heavier foulies on board. (They are good once past about 50 North)
Beneteaus ar on the flimsy side for me, but lots cross OK. Do not tell you mum I said that.
I think you are well researched, and would go if I were you. 
MUCH preferable to flying. (I am on a plane in a week, becasue we left Milvina in Scotland last fall. Home


----------



## nmccubbin (Feb 27, 2000)

I see I differ from others on foulies. Oh well! Your call
I would like to emphasise the importance of being good on the knots
Bowline, clove-hitch, figure-8, and square/reef knot are OK,
I wouel add the sheet bend, for jooining ropes of unequal length. I use the double sheetbend a lot, since it is easier to untie even after a hard pull


----------



## bb74 (Feb 11, 2009)

My 2 cents - drop the GPS and Satphone for starters - it's a luxury and on your budget I'd invest in pertinent gear to be warm and safe.

Assuming a 4 week crossing and rationed water you're looking at 3-4 days per underwear / layers as a starter better to go big with underwear and fewer changes for the layers. For extended cruises I have Odlo underwear, fleece leggings and jacket, light cotton hiking pants, wool sweater, and MPX outers. Aigle goretex boots + ski socks + lycra sock liners, goretex gloves + fleece hat. In ~7-10°C that's the minimum to stay warm on a 4 hour shift.

3 things get cold fast on chilly or wet crossings - head, hands, and feet - INVEST for all 3. Gotta stay dry as a starter and then warm. I'd personally invest big on boots because cold feet on what seems like endless night watches is horrible (but that's me).

I would forget the coastal goretex gear and go straight to a top quality outer shell. I have a Musto MPX set and although it's not the HPX it sure keeps you dry and warm with the appropriate layers - wouldn't trade it for anything. I'm not that familiar with Gill.

Finally, think about the off shift clothes and a couple thick wool sweaters as a layer at night. And think about at least 2-3 pairs of gloves as they will wear if you get in conditions where you need to manage the rigging actively. AND, bring some hand lotion or glycerol to ward off the salt burns and chafing from the cordage! And eye drops.

One of the things I'd consider is a ski mask for the very cold day sailing experiences but I haven't tried yet.


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

kananumpua said:


> Have you used SPOT for a Transit? How did it work? (_The reason I am considering this is purely out of concern for my poor mother. She will be a basket case with me in the middle of the Atlantic and my brother in Germany. I think it would help alleviate some of her concerns if she could at least see a new way point each day. However, the SPOT's coverage looks spotty in the mid Atlantic._)


I have a SPOT, but haven't used it on the boat yet. But it seems to work just fine. BUT, another boat I have been following uses SPOT. He has recently made a trip to Bimini and on the Nassau. His SPOT is on-line. The link to his BLOG is: s/v Pelican - Following A Dream and the link to his latest SPOT track is: SPOT Shared Page . Note the breaks in his track. I was watching him as he passed the critical area and when no SPOT showed for an hour I was a bit worried. He was fine but you see it is not perfect. His track is every 10 minutes, that might be a bit too much for your mom, but you will get the idea. After using my SPOT on land and watching his SPOT I would suggest not just turning it on and pressing OK and then turn it off. Instead, I would let it run for an hour and then turn it off. That will give your mom and brother and up to a total of 10 email/cell phones your daily plot.

My other, inexperienced concern would be the South African team. I assume you will get plenty of real references...


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

sailingdog said:


> What a damn fine example of a good OPENING POST.


I'd second the above. Nice job. It's almost time to relax a little and enjoy the trip.

Possible cost savings: Check with your skipper on the comms gear on the boat. SSB? email? Anyone with an amateur radio license? If they have reliable long distance comms you might be able to skip the sat phone and keep your friends ashore posted with an email every other day or so, or if there's a HAM aboard you might be able to arrange to have a message passed to your family every few days that "all's well". Most boats with professional crew will have pretty good comms gear aboard and your skipper will probably let you use it to pass a message every so often.

Don't forget some fishing gear [250 yds of stout hand line (100# test), wire leaders, some bungie cord and a few good lures.] And, it's always good to have a personal stash of wasabi powder and quality soy sauce just in case you get lucky.

Have fun!


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

kananumpua said:


> ...The all important tether. Very good spot. The boat has tethers on board. I probably should have posted this in the original post.....
> 
> SPF long sleeve shirts. I was afraid someone would suggest them. They are pricey. But, hate being burned and don't want cancer on down the road....


Good post, great trip you're planning!

As others have suggested, you seem to be going a bit overboard on the personal electronics. There's a lot of opportunity for savings there. If the boat had a certified liferaft and EPIRB, that would do it for me. An SSB/Ham system would be desirable, but the EPIRB can also be used for emergency communication (a ship with comm would get redirected to you.)

However, I would not skimp on the tether. You indicate that the boat has it's own, but what sort? Best to get your very own, one that is ORC compliant, and better still one that has twin-tethers so you're never unattached when on deck. ORC compliant refers to strength, but also includes a quick-release shackle so you can release the tether if you end up underwater (if the boat is rolled or sinking fast).

The SPF shirts are well worth the investment. Shop around, they can be found on sale. What I like about them is they also wick moisture, but don't retain much. As such they can be rinsed out and dried quickly, then reworn. Don't bother with the short-sleeve versions. Just get long sleeve and roll the sleeves up (they have straps that hold the sleeves up).

Have fun!!


----------



## Sanduskysailor (Aug 1, 2008)

Having made a long offshore passage in that area- here are some tips. A SSB for the boat is a must. Weather forecasts are only good for 3 days out. You will be out longer. Check to see if skipper has any experience with a weather router (herb at Southbound II, free). His weather routing advice is spot on. A Sat phone is nice. Use it only for critical communication. Our globalstar phone worked great in the North Atlantic. Obviously charts are a must. An electronic chart program and laptop is a plus.
Gear- you have a good handle on it. In a saltwater environment even the best gear absorbs some salt which is hydroscopic. The moisture that salt in your clothing wicks in is what gives you a chill. I prefer Dry Shirt and Pro Wik Shirts. Good sunglasses are a must. The best for water work are blue mirror glass lenses. Expensive. Check out the Acies website for moderately priced ones. Stay away from polycarbonate lenses if you can. The fatigue from the distortions in plastic lenses will get to you.A good folding knife with serrated blade is a must. Boots, I don't believe in them. They can be like cement shoes if you go overboard. Regular athletic deck shoes (Sperry Fugawis etc) with Sealkins or Goretex socks keep your feet dry and you will have better footing. Spyderco safety knife clipped to lifevest is a good idea. Another thing that game in handy was a small LED bite lite. They come with a blue light and strobe for about 10 bucks. Also a LE headlamp with white and red lights is great for night work on deck. Speaking of night work. Never go on deck without a life jacket on and never fail to clip on at night.
Based on experience, radar is almost a must have due to ship traffic. It also helps you dodge localized squalls. When you get on the boat, do a safety check with the skipper. Go through the boat and find all the thru-hulls are. Hopefully they are double clamped. Know where the medical kit is, etc.. A crisis is not the time to be searching for these things.

Good luck. Use common sense. You will be fine and most likely bored for most of the trip. It is those times when weather gets dodgy that it could be interesting. EPIRBS are great, but you will not have a CG helo coming out that far. The best you can hope for is a freighter assisting you if you get in real trouble.


----------



## kananumpua (Jan 2, 2006)

Hey again everyone,

Sorry about the belated response. I ended up going home for the weekend. I figure it will be the last chance I could hang out with the family before I depart. So I took my mom up to Stone Mountain and hung out with some family friends. It was a good relaxing weekend w/ perfect weather.



















OK, back to the crossing talk:

It also turns out that my dad does have friend who has worked as crew for a dozen+ deliveries to the Caribbean from various places along the East coast. He was able to offer up some valuable advice. Most of it echoed by the responses of this thread. Talking to him and reading these posts also help alleviate some of the stress. Makes me feel a little less crazy.

_SV_:
The SPOT's spotty (yes, cheasy pun intended) coverage was brought up this weekend. I gave the family a warning that the SPOT unit may not track me and to not freakout. Thanks.

I have used the baby wipes trick for camping as well. Makes a significant difference, and no water necessary.

I have read several things about Sturgeron, seems to be a legit remidy. I think I will opt for the oral laxitive instead if constipation comes up.

My GF and I have been cooking a decent amount lately. Sadly I'm not much of a cook. I am hoping to master one or two simple dishes before departure though.

I've got a small list of knots mastered. The same 5 or so that I use for everything on a boat. Unfortunately that damn sqaure knot always takes me two tries. You would think that I would have learned by now (haha).

_mccubbin_:
Great website by the way! Is the hull aluminum?

I also sent an e-mail to the Owner regarding the communications capabilities and his feelings on me using it once a week or so. I'm sure it's all there but I just wanted to make sure and clearify, ahead of time, that I could use it to check in. It would be nice if I didn't have to rent a sat phone. Save some money.

_bb74_:
I decided to bring an old handheld GPS that I have instead of investing a new one. Probably won't even use it like you say.

Thanks for the specific clothing brand/material suggestions. The active wear selection is vast.

Hand lotion, eye drops and spair gloves have now been added. Thanks

_McCary_:
I was thinking about just using the tracking feature everyday around noon. Turn it on for an hour to acquire and an hour after to make sure the message goes through.

_billyruffn_:
I think I'll be able to relax (a little) once all my orders come in.

Awaiting response from owner in regard to the comm. capabilities and feelings on me using it.

Fishing, YES PLEASE. This is what I'm looking forward to. I have always wanted to fish with a hand line like you suggest. It seems so crude but effective, and I like that. I know it's a popular method but I have never had the opportunity to try it. I have a specific question I will PM you today or tomorrow.

And soy, is crucial. Good call. Added to list.

_JRP_:
I'm working to thin the electronics but still keeping the PLB. I did have too much.

I will chat with the owner about the harness and tether. I was just looking around and like the Spinlock Deckvest and dual tether. It's pricey but seems nice.

Fun.... who said anything about fun! There will be none of this nonsense. Ok, maybe a little.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Be aware that the Deckvest and the Deckware Pro, both by spinlock, are great PFD/harnesses, *but IIRC are not USCG approved.* They are better than average blue water harness/PFDs as they have some features others do not, like the attached strobe, a spray hood, etc. BTW, as part of full disclosure, I normally use a Deckware pro as my PFD/harness and love it.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

Just a dumb personal question: Who are the South Africans you'll be sailing with?


----------



## redstripesailor (Sep 6, 2006)

Kananumpua,

It's Freeman, I met you a few years ago to talk about sailing. I'm glad to hear you're taking the plunge and getting out there!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL... small world isn't it..



redstripesailor said:


> Kananumpua,
> 
> It's Freeman, I met you a few years ago to talk about sailing. I'm glad to hear you're taking the plunge and getting out there!


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

*Stone mountain - great climbing spot!*

I've spent many days scaring myself on the long run-outs. Cool.

Regarding ski gloves; if you can't get them dry, they are little use. Everything must have quick dry removable liners and no permanant insulation. Multiple pairs of thin fleece liners are good.

Ski goggles work as sun glasses and add more warmth to your face than you would think. Highly recomended and NOT just for the high lattitudes.

Have fun!


----------



## kananumpua (Jan 2, 2006)

Omatako:
Sent you a PM

RedStripe:
Great to hear from you again. Sent you a PM

SD:
I actually met him here on sailnet when I was looking for crew positions last summer.

pdq:
Thats too ballsy for me! We did see someone climbing one of the rock faces solo. Looked pretty intense.


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

We're in the getting ready to go phase so I don't have any advice on the crossing but two possible money savers:

- RIT Sunguard will turn your own long sleeve shirts (and bandanas, and pants, and...) into SPF 30 for a fairly large number of washings. I'm sure the SPF shirts are much better but the RIT sunguard is an inexpensive option and you can retreat or treat new clothes with each packet.

- We bought 4x4 patches of SOLAS tape from reflectivelyYOURS.com for what (at the time) seemed like the best price


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If I can add my 2 cents worth, I would scale back on the electronics unless the skipper asked you to bring sat phone, gps, vhf and all that.
As for a lanyard, before you run out to a boating store and spend $60 on a lanyard check if there are any construction safety supply stores in your area. You can get a fall arrest lanyard for about $40 and they are much stronger than anything I have seen for sale at West Marine and the like.
I always bring a pack or two of candied ginger, check the international food isle at the grocery store, even though I don't usually get seasick. I eat a piece before going on watch and another before bunking down.


----------



## mawm (Jan 19, 2007)

I'd be very wary of the South African guys. They have weird habits - eat lots of beef Jerky, BBQ rolled up spicy sausage, drink stuff called 'spook and diesel', tell funny but non-PC jokes (usually a bit rascist or off-colour), watch a different kind of football, etc.


----------



## chris_gee (May 31, 2006)

I think you are obsessing a bit on covering everything. The boat is well found presumably with a very experienced owner and captain. Ask them what you should bring. I would expect they would have pfds with crutch straps and tethers. They may also have the wet weather gear. They will have the SSB and gps.
I would expect you to turn up with *one bag*. That should have your clothing and personal gear - no medical kit there would be one onboard. You certainly want need binoculars - you are not equipping the boat.
If you need to get the sailing gear okay but more to carry around.


----------



## kananumpua (Jan 2, 2006)

Chris, I sent you a PM


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

While I agree the OP may be obsessing and over-equipping himself, I would still recommend *bringing your own harness, PFD and tether*, and don't forget at least one or two spare refill and trigger kits for it. Unless I know a person fairly well, I don't trust their PFDs...since I don't know how they've maintained them and such. Foul weather gear is also too personal a type of gear to not have and bring your own. It is unreasonable, IMHO, to expect them to provide decent foul weather gear, which is of the quality and durability you'd need for an Atlantic passage.



chris_gee said:


> I think you are obsessing a bit on covering everything. The boat is well found presumably with a very experienced owner and captain. Ask them what you should bring. I would expect they would have pfds with crutch straps and tethers. They may also have the wet weather gear. They will have the SSB and gps.
> I would expect you to turn up with *one bag*. That should have your clothing and personal gear - no medical kit there would be one onboard. You certainly want need binoculars - you are not equipping the boat.
> If you need to get the sailing gear okay but more to carry around.


----------



## marinegirl405 (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow! What a post and a host of replies. I too think you are taking too much stuff. Stuff you should really expect the boat to provide. You may have already covered this, but check with the owner (if you havn't already).

One thing I would definitely take is a digital camera, with lots of memory and spare batteries - it's going to be something you want to record.

Another is a headlamp, especially one with a red light option included - I use mine all the time on night watches (again with spare batteries).
I'm not sure of the regulations on taking an inflatable PFD (we are allowed to call them life jackets again now) on a plane - you might have to ditch and repurchase the inflation canister.

Then what are you going to do with all this sailing stuff once you hit the ground and start travelling? Ship it home? or carry it around with you. If you are going to ship it home you need to add in that cost. You may be able to sell / donate / ditch stuff, but first think if you really need it.

Why are you paying for all that food? They are getting crew, presumably they aren't paying you, I would expect them to feed you on the crossing - but maybe you've come to a mutual arrangement on the food thing.

I agree with other posts - you need to expect to turn up on the boat with one soft bag! I presume you'll have a back pack for the rest of your journey once you hit Europe?

Anyway - only a week or so more to go - have a great time - and enjoy your graduation

Finally, once you get to Europe you are going to be looking for cheap digs - here is a site I was told about recently called Couch Surfers - where people can potentially let you crash in their home for free... Pretty cool eh? Of course you need to be respectful, and they are fully entitled to say no, or simply ignore you - but it may help your budget, and you'll certainly have a story to tell. CouchSurfing - Participate in Creating a Better World, One Couch At A Time


----------



## Chriscs (May 8, 2009)

Mate Ive been sailing/delivering yachts for over 40 years. Its quiet simple
Forget every thing about GPS/ safety equipment as a personal expense. If the boat owner does not supply all of that type of gear - find another boat.
Suggestion - Go to Safety Regulations for Category 1 "Off Shore" racing and look at minimum requirements. If the skipper is going to sea without these - He is not a skipper - he is a driver without taking responsibility for his crew. In the Southern Hemisphere he would not get clearance to clear the dock.

Under International law it is the skippers responsibility to prove adequate safety equipment.

Some often overlooked items are:

Securely anchored Safety harness wires that should run so that you can attach the tether on your harness whilst in the cockpit and allow you unimpeded movement to the bow. Get your own harness)

A detailed instruction period so that all crew members are FULLY AWARE of their rolls in difficult situations. - which button on the GPS to push if you have a man overboard situation - do you do this prior to throwing a life ring overboard - Which life ring should be thrown (One should be attached to a "Danforth" pole with red flag attached - Day time- , the other should be set up for night time and have a flashing light which will activate when immersed in water.
Your own personal comfort is up to you - My advise is take the bare minimum plus a couple of extra bits. Decent wet weather gear is a must along with good sea boots On ocean voyages - learn to share - A wee trick that I do is to tightly roll a pair of underpants, a tee shirt and a pair of socks into a zip lock bag - On an estimated 20 day ocean voyage without laundry facilities - I would pack 8 min. Packed tightly enough this will take up less room than 4 folded tee shirts.The dirty gear can be put into these and thus reduce the stench aboard

If you dont know the skipper well- pack your personal papers the same way and give him copies of your documents. Take several other copies and put them in other sealed bags. Spread about your space on board.

Check that the Life Raft has a current certificate and is of sufficient size for the crew?

Every Off Shore boat will have a "Grab Bag" which is used in an abandon ship circumstance and at the first sign of major trouble is clipped to the Life Raft for later recovery. This should contain all those Items that you may need beyond the standard Life Raft pack. - Portable VHF radio, special medications etc. Make sure that the bags, containers are waterproof.

I could go on and on about the check list I have for myself and my crew, Hopefully this will open up the "Box" that you need to consider.

The most important thing is however to have faith in the seaworthiness of the vessel., the capacity of the skipper and believe that you will have a fantastic time.

Follow your gut feelings - If it feels OK it will in 99.9% be just that.

Have a great trip.

From an old salt

If you skipper has not thought about such things - Get another boat


----------



## kananumpua (Jan 2, 2006)

*Bermuda*

Hey all,

Just thought I would give an update. We have been in Bermuda now since last Tues waiting on parts and exchange of crew and are pushing off for the Azores first thing in the morning. Our delays have put us in a more favorable weather window, and we have seen three of the ARC boats return for various reasons. One, a Dufour 40 something returning without a mast and stbd life lines.

I also wanted to thank everyone for their input and advice. This forum has a great base of knowledgeable sailors. I would have visited earlier but its rather difficult getting an affordable/reliable connection on island. If you are interested in following along, my family and friends will be updating my blog (I'm Heading East!) for me while I am away.

Thanks again and I'll check back in when we arrive in the Azores.


----------



## kananumpua (Jan 2, 2006)

Ah, sorry. I just noticed the new-to-me responses.

The origional boat fell through and I am now in a much better situation. Not only is the food now covered but I feel more confident about the boat and the skipper who is very experienced and qualified with safety being his major concern. Once on board we went through an thurough (1-2 hr) seminar on the life jackets alone. He showed me all the inner workings and deminstrated an auto inflate and how to change the bottles. He also had us inflate the jackets, store them over night, and check for leaks. I have become very comfortable with my jacket. I have attached my PLB, mirror and glow sticks along with the standard kit.

Also, because the skipper is an RYA Instructor and loves teaching, we go over all kinds of good theory. While most of it is review for the rest of the crew, it is all new to me. In fact, the last two days we discussed celestial nav and then busted out the sextants (he has 3 on board) and practiced taking sights on shore. He also had us all practice what he calls "bumps and grinds" on the wharf. While in Bermuda we all had to dock the boat stern to, bow to and along side. Similarly, once we got into deep water off of Nassau we all had to helm a MOB situation. So, needless to say it has been a great learning experience for me.

Alrighty, have to help cram more food on board now.

Take care.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"I'm not sure of the regulations on taking an inflatable PFD (we are allowed to call them life jackets again now) on a plane - you might have to ditch and repurchase the inflation canister"
The international regulations (UN) require that they be allowed in the cabin as essential lifesaving equipment, complete with inflators. The US is a signatory to that. But, each airline can set their own policy and no one sc0olds them about that. To make things worse, the TSA banned them (violating the international treaty laws) and then more recently the TSA has again ALLOWED them. Except, any TSA airport manager or inspector has the discretion to override TSA policy and ban anything they please.
Bottom line? You have to put it in the checked luggage, not carry-on, or ship it ahead (probably as hazmat because it is compressed gas), or get to the airport real early and figure the odds are 50-50 you'll have to throw out the cylinder. Do pack an extra "aspirin tablet" or bobbin or whatever the vest uses to trip the cylinder, as well.

Crotch straps? Have you ever used your SCUBA BC to float on the surface in 2-4' waves? Try it with and without a crotch strap, one is enough. With the strap the vest can sit lower, keeping your face out of the water further. If someone has to lift you out of the water, that strap may hurt but it will also keep you in the vest. And, like a BC, you may want to try the PFD in the water to get it adjusted for best fit. Spray masks and hoods are also becoming the norm, as part of the PFD.

3M sells ScotchLite reflective tape in SOLAS grades, it has a hexagon pattern on the surface and it flexs (so it stays attached) much better than the plain stuff. Sold on the web or at higher prices in marine stores. Sticks on much better if you run a bead of Aquaseal or something similar around the edges.

Sturgeron: Great for some folks, but like all seasick meds worthless for 2/3 of the folks who try it. For me, scope is the drug that works absolutely all the time. Scopace, oral pill form, is more flexible than the patches. But like all serious seasickness meds, it should be tried in the comfort of home one weekend well before you go to sea with it. The adverse reactions can be quite significant.

Towels? Waste of time and space, get a "sport towel" aka a synthetic chamois and use that. Works great, packs small. Two sunglasses? No way, buy a "croakie" or other floating strap to use with your specs, and just take care of them. Personal first aid kit? Hell no, in the worst case if there are no aspirin and bandaids and antiseptic on the boat--buy them before you cast off. Your captain SHOULD go over the boat with you, from stem to stern, including showing you where all the emergency equipment is, so you'll be able to see what they have.

Skip the satphone, buy mom some tranqs. If you buy the SPOT, impress on her that it is NORMAL for all the gizmos to not work and if it doesn't work for a couple of days, that's normal in midocean. "No news is good news" as opposed to a distress signal.

DO put together a float plan, with the boat's name and registration, the color of the hull and deck, sail configuration, etc. and leave that with mom (or someone more objective). You can find them online and you can also call your local USCG station--any of them--and explain "I'm going from A to B and want to leave a complete float plan behind. If I'm overdue and someone needs to call SAR, what do you need?" They used to have about a ten page long set of forms to fill out, which they would gladly fax out on request. Get what you can, seal it in an envelope, mark it "Open if we still gone on (date)."

And, you might want to throw in some good paperbacks, or an MP3 player, for long watches and off-watches at sea. Enjoy the crossing!


----------

